# Grand Mayan Availability



## PeelBoy (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you have access to Grand Mayan/Mayan Palace, any week any location? What is the chance of getting either a one bedroom or two bedroom via TPI, no lock off studio please?


----------



## TPIRep (Dec 5, 2007)

yes, we do have access to these resorts.  What dates do you need?


----------



## herindoors911 (Dec 27, 2007)

*grand mayan*

I have a 2 bedroom week deposited with TPI.  Is it possible to get two consecutive weeks at the Grand Mayan, as I have a AC as well?   I am new to TPI, and understand from reading here that I can buy the AC "ahead of the 45 days out rule" by paying another $100.

I am looking for some dates in April or May.   It would be for a family of 4.
Thanks,
Perl


----------



## TPIRep (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy New Year Perl...
sorry for my late response.  I am sure I can help you, please email me directly or call me so I can see what I can do.
marcies@tradingplaces.com or 800-365-1048

thanks.


----------



## herindoors911 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks....  will do.  Perl


----------



## herindoors911 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Grand Mayan here we go!!*

Had a great response from Marcie!    We are booked at a Grand Mayan -- Marcie was helpful and extremely considerate and I am so glad I decided to give TPI a try!

THANK YOU!


----------



## herindoors911 (Jan 18, 2008)

Another great exchange from TPI for the Fall!

I know I sound like a plant, but I am an extremely satisfied customer!

The trades were excellent.   I was so happy I gave TPI a tryout!!

I'll be a repeat customer for sure.   :whoopie:


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 18, 2008)

perl: what month did you get the trade and what did you exchange?


----------



## herindoors911 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think it is better if you talk to Marcie, and see what would be suitable for banking from your own TS's.   She told me there is a 2 for 1 if you bank a week that is six month's out.   It takes about 7-14 days for the paperwork to be finalised.

The week I banked was a 2 bedroom, and I only needed a 1 bedroom for each return.   The banked week got me a week in S. CA, exactly right for my Fall vacation.  The bonus certificate was spent on the Grand Mayan.


----------



## MaryH (Nov 1, 2008)

hi, 

I own IPV a blue floating 1 bdrm.  I know to get a different season such as a red season, I need to deposit it into TPI and exchange.  What would be the charge if I can find a red 1bdrm in terms of upgrade fee and exchange fee?  I think I was told the unit size upgrade fee is $100.


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 5, 2008)

Please contact Nathan at our corporate office, he will assist you with your questions.  Thank you.


----------

